# Everclear, aka Neutral Alcohol from Turbo Yeast



## cpfan (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a message about making Everclear has been yanked from the forum while I was trying to reply to it. The message did not ask about distilling, but since that is the only way to make a neutral alcohol with a similar strength to Everclear, and that is illegal in many parts of the world (but not all), I guess it was yanked.



Steve


----------



## Dufresne11 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Cpfan, I didn't intend to cause an issue. I am not interested in drawing any undue attention to the forum or myself. Nor do I intend to set up a distillery. Just trying to make a little Raspberry Cello.... I understand the Mod's are doing their job. No offense or rule breaking intended. Apologies all around


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Looks like a message about making Everclear has been yanked from the forum while I was trying to reply to it. The message did not ask about distilling, but since that is the only way to make a neutral alcohol with a similar strength to Everclear, and that is illegal in many parts of the world (but not all), I guess it was yanked.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve the owner deleted it and I edited your responced

Distilling is a NO NO here


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually took that as you were looking to make Raspberry Cello from Everclear and looking for the recipe. I didn't think there was intent to make everclear. Do a search on Cello and you'll find several recipes. 

Everclear is not available in all states. I know it is listed on PA's wine and spirits site but it cannot be had in PA Wine and Spirit stores. I had my son bring some home for me from SC as I too wanted to try to make a cello, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> Steve the owner deleted it and I edited your responced
> 
> Distilling is a NO NO here



So using Turbo Yeast is a no-no, too? It is NOT distilling. It is *fermenting* to 18-20%.

BTW, I have no problem with deleting distilling content. Have you or are you deleting all the other references to Turbo Yeast then?

Steve


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem w/ turbo if used in whats it designed for. That is starting a stuck batch and adding more alcohol. NOT mentioning distilling and just making alcohol which is the same.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been guilty of this before on this forum before I became admin and I deleted my own thread. making any alc to just about any abv with yeast is not illegal, its when you take that and start boiling it to do *EXTRACTION* that it becomes illegal. Sorry to anyone who too it wrong or if something was deleted thinking it was a distillation thread.


----------

